# Computer Scrap Yield - CD Drives



## MMFJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Haven't seen any definitive 'yield' data on various parts of computers (though a lot of discussion here/there about it...).

Thought with so much interest in scrapping them, it would be interesting to have some and keep it under an easier-to-find heading. I offer "Computer Scrap Yield - " and name of item as such a header, and start the data gathering with this;

*COMPUTER SCRAP YIELD - CD DRIVES*

Initial segment consisted of 90 'random' CD drives, all from 'white' computers (i.e., older styles - dates on some drives were into the '70s). 

All drives came from 'IBM PC' types (i.e., no Apple, Sun or other potentially proprietary drive). Of note is that there were many variations, where some drives had only 4 screws holding them together (very fast scrapping) while others (mostly the very old drives) had several more, which slowed the production slightly (though gave a good cross-section average).

*WORK AREA*

The tabletop is constructed of 2" x 2" sides, secured to a 1/2" MDF board and then inverted, creating a 'bowl' of sorts in order to capture screws and any other debris (such as plastic frontplates, etc.). 

Large boxes were placed in an easy-accessible area near the worktable to collect the material. The work top was positioned at a height comfortable for placing the drive on the edge and allowing strong pressure from a power screwdriver (keeping the screws over the 'bowl', which made the work faster). It was found that assembled 'Dish Pack' cardboard boxes make a strong and acceptable height for the work area and allow for easy moving/storage as needed (in our setup, three were used under a 3' x 3' tabletop).

Three boxes were used for collection - one box for the CD ROM controller boards, one for scrap metal and another for 'breakage' (mixed metal and plastic workings). 

*TEST DATA*

One hour was allotted to scrap out and recover as much resealable material as possible, taking into account safety and maximum weight recovery of target item(s) which included the CD Rom controller board (primary) and 'clean' (5% or less non-metal) metal cases. While the breakage and plastic do have a recoverable value, they are considered minimal for this test.

*RESULTS*

Total weight of the lot of 90 drives was 180 lbs, creating an average CD Rom drive weight of 2 pounds. This was further verified by weighing several drives separately and weights were found to be consistently between 1.9 and 2.1 pounds.

Within 60 minutes, it was possible (without too much effort) to scrap out a total of 50 CD ROM drives and recover the controllers, carcass metal and breakage - an 'eager' worker could likely average 1 drive disassembled per minute. After completing the disassembly, a short time was needed to clear the plastic scrap (into a generic plastic recycling bin) and the metal screws (using a magnet to pick them up quickly). It was noted that, using the table described, a large amount of debris could be accumulated in the 'bowl' without affecting the progress of the work and as only a few moments of clean-up was necessary to clear the area, it was also not recorded in this test.

*MATERIAL RECOVERED
*
From 50 drives, weighing an average of 2 pounds each (total 100 pounds of CD ROM Drives), we recovered;
- 9.3 pounds of controller cards
- 42 pounds of metal scrap

At a price of $2.55 per pound for controller cards and $.40 per pound for clean metal, the total value of this effort would be;
= 9.3 x $2.55 = $23.71
+ 42 x $.40 = $16.00
===================
$39.71

Presuming the remainder of the weight is breakage at $.15/ lb, we have a total of 
= 48.7 pounds of breakage x $.15 = $7.31

*GRAND TOTAL VALUE OF 50 DISASSEMBLED CD ROM DRIVES = $47.02*

An argument could therefore be created that each CD ROM drive is worth approximately $1 in scrap value (presuming you can find a slightly higher scrap price).

This figure gives a simple number to begin 'backtracking' your costs of acquiring the drives as well as labor to disassemble them, etc.

I found this data to be very useful for my efforts. I trust you will find it useful as well. Comments, as well as conflicting/contrasting/verifying data, are always welcomed and invited!


----------



## ericrm (Feb 28, 2012)

i would just add that here where in quebec the BEST that im able to get is 0.09$ lbs for metal and 2.05$ for cd rom boards
this still is an interesting tread an could serve as a guide about what to expect from computer...


----------



## Claudie (Feb 28, 2012)

I am in Iowa and I only get about $.08 for scrap metal. :| 
This is a useful thread, I appreciate you taking the time to come up with these figures.


----------



## jeneje (Feb 28, 2012)

Sheet steel here in TN ranges from .10 to .12 per lb. 
Interesting what other places are paying. I thought we were the lowest in the country.
Guess not. 
Ken


----------



## MMFJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Actually, I think I got a bit dyslexic on the metals price, but the point was more to find total weights, not prices (which, from the replies shows exactly that fact - prices are subject to change from day to day and location to location).

What I was most interested in finding out with this whole thread (and associated ones on various parts) is to answer the bottom-line question;


> If I hire someone at $10/hr to do various work, will this at least pay their wages?



and a secondary (and just as important one);


> Will I get enough to pay back my initial outlay to get this, double my money and still pay $10/hr labor to scrap it?



To me, that is the bottom line question. If it will at least do that, then it is a good deal. If not, then either the acquisition or labor cost must go down (both which are unlikely, unless you just do it yourself as a labor of love/hobby...) or the item is tagged as WASTE and it should just go to the breakage box as-is and get whatever you can from some other scrap purchaser.

I appreciate the feedback already started and look forward to more data on other parts as well (I plan to go through some keyboards and 3.5" floppy drives tomorrow if there is time, though I really think both of these will only provide 'hobby' yields - though both have "value" with obvious gold and silver [a personal struggle I have - if you know PMs are in there, you just hate to throw it away!]...).


----------



## jeneje (Feb 29, 2012)

MMF, i was a supervisor for 15years of my 33 years in the commerical roofing industry. I can tell you - you are better off doing the work yourself. When you add in the costs of maintaining insurances, gas, overhead, payroll taxs and misc i don't see how you can make a big enought profit.
80% of all production is done in the first 5 hours of a workday. After that the employee are tired and really just want the day to end.
This is just my thinking on the subject of hiring employee's. 
Ken


----------



## trashmaster (Feb 29, 2012)

I think this thread will be usefull ;;;  From the pins on the drives ( cd drives,floppy and others ) you should get around 1g of pms per 1lb of pins.
This as stated is only a hobby number and should not be concidered as 100% correct.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 29, 2012)

That is some interesting data for some scrappers for sure.
Just want to add, as it has been said, that there is also gold to be recovered.
Either you sell the controllerboards as they are, or you try to remove the goldplated pins and process them.
And what´s more:
The laserdiode is largely gold plated. I have not processed them yet and I am afraid it may also only be flashy gold, since it is only anti-corrossion but maybe someone else has tried them out?


----------



## joem (Feb 29, 2012)

If hiring a person to dismantle on a part time basis, train them exceptionally well to increase speed, then pay them a percentage of weight + a bonus over a specific weight for each item category they teardown and you will always be in the profits


----------



## MMFJ (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought this might help some folks understand this topic better.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNwnk_mEM_8


----------

